# Improving my view



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

I enjoy sitting on my deck watching my 4 chickens in their ark. Because of my location I can't let them roam. Depending on the light it can often be difficult to see them clearly through the hardware cloth. Yesterday I took some flat black exterior paint and a roller and painted the hardware cloth. The difference in what I can see is amazing. I wish I had taken a picture of it half done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Great idea !


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I know what you mean about the hardware cloth being difficult to see through in certain light. Drives me rather batty on occasion when I'm trying to keep an eye on my girls. Never thought of painting the screen. Now you have my curiousity.


----------



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

I wish I had taken a picture of it half painted. It made a dramatic difference. It's like the difference between black nylon screen and aluminum screen. I did not paint the part that is covering the wood - only what you look through. It is not noticeable that part is painted and part is not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

